# First PPAF- what was yours like (breastfeeding moms)?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I nursed exclusively until month 4 (had to go back to work & pumping was unsuccessful), and continued to nightnurse a few times a night until recently, when baby only needed it about once a night.
Just got AF back this morning (baby is 8 months old) and it has only been some reddish-brown spotting... is this normal? What was your first PPAF like (while breastfeeding or after weaning)?


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I spoke too soon lol. My AF got REALLY heavy last night! I guess it *really* is here!


----------

